# Yanrima's gallery and sketch corner



## Yanrima~ (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's more of Marshal.


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

he looks so snazzy


----------



## Blink. (Jun 16, 2020)

Omg that is sick, I love the intricate details on the cape


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 16, 2020)

Slight doodles of Marshal and Raymond.



~and another one~


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 19, 2020)

Here's Sherb!


----------



## seularin (Jun 19, 2020)

lolly for nxt disney princess


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 26, 2020)

and more art (featuring Megan)


----------



## Pupperina (Jun 26, 2020)

These are so cute!!! I love how each one has a theme


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 3, 2020)

Some summer drawings !



"Marina found.....An octopus ?"


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 3, 2020)

the outfit that you put marshal in reminds me of sir aaron from lucario and the mystery of mew and i am _living _for it

i really love your finished style!!

perhaps next to be fancied up you might try julian if you like? o:


----------



## Plume (Jul 3, 2020)

your art has so much personality! I can't get over it.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 13, 2020)

And more Raymond!


----------



## Linyin (Jul 13, 2020)

i like your thick line style, and each scene you design for them are all so cool!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 5, 2020)

An attempt at making a vintage travel poster-like art.


----------



## xiheeet (Aug 5, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> And more Raymond!
> View attachment 286601



ADHDKSFJDKJLSKTLTKTJT IM IN LOVE WITH THIS DESIGN OF RAYMOND actually WITH ALL THE CONCEPTS of your drawings!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2020)

Another picture of these two, this time it's stylized ! (and they seem to fight.)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 13, 2020)

~A familiar pirate and a goddess~


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 18, 2020)

"Bellbottom jazz, this is stovetop kettle."


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 22, 2020)

More summer drawings !


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 2, 2020)

*~Crazy Dream Sequence entries~*




Side A (*Trailblazing Prince*)




Side B (*Funky Manager*)

(felt like posting them here also..)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 9, 2020)

~Another drawing!~


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 10, 2020)

Some pixel icons!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 10, 2020)

Here's Molly!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 11, 2020)

Orion (my 2nd New Horizons resident character) with Sherb!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 12, 2020)

Dynamic scene test (feat, Raymond)

"Draw your blade if you will, we shall fight once and for all.."


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 14, 2020)

Have a Mitzi!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 15, 2020)

More Celeste!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 20, 2020)

Wilbur enjoying his break playing games at night.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 27, 2020)

Another Orion! (now with slightly new design)


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 27, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> Wilbur enjoying his break playing games at night.
> 
> View attachment 321047


I bet he's playing animal crossing  or mario-


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 29, 2020)

He roams the island on Halloween.


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 29, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> Dynamic scene test (feat, Raymond)
> 
> "Draw your blade if you will, we shall fight once and for all.."
> 
> View attachment 318356


This is so goooood  feels like a frame from a cartoon! Love the composition


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 1, 2020)

It's Raymond's birthday!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 3, 2020)

The mysterious mage of earth and plants


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 6, 2020)

*~The bard of many tunes~*


----------



## Uffe (Oct 6, 2020)

What is all of this? It's so funny to see them dressed up all classy and wielding swords. Great job!


----------



## Xane_MM (Oct 6, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> (felt like posting them here also..)


It's good you did (as everyone that made art for the fair should) because that forum, along with everyone's good art, has been basically thrown into a trash can none of us can view now. (By the way, should I make a thread here with my two Crazy Dream Sequence pictures? They're on my DeviantArt but that isn't TBT.)

Also, I looked through the art here (which is all well-done, as was the Mary picture), but it's slightly disappointing to not see that specific Lolly art in your profile picture. I'd like to "love" it as...well, I've said it once in one of my messages and I'll say it again, I really like that art, just from that little square of it that's in your picture. (There is a Lolly picture here but she isn't wearing that hat so I don't think it's the same.)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 6, 2020)

oops, forgot to post the icon meant for TBT Fair also. Thank you, *Xane_MM*! ☺


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 6, 2020)

Uffe said:


> What is all of this? It's so funny to see them dressed up all classy and wielding swords. Great job!


Thank you, I just liked drawing mostly detailed clothes and things inspired by mythology and fairy tales!


----------



## jawsehlynn (Oct 6, 2020)

i love your work!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's Felicity!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 9, 2020)

The everyday struggles of fish bait


----------



## Xane_MM (Oct 10, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> oops, forgot to post the icon meant for TBT Fair also. Thank you, *Xane_MM*! ☺
> 
> View attachment 325024


No problem; Last night, I saw your picture changed to Marshal, but I liked the Lolly picture so I came back here to see this. At this higher resolution, I can see details clearer now, like the pillow she's holding (and the nice details)! Is that her pajamas? Also, I know you said you might consider making a "full" version of this art, but is that also able to be commissioned? If not, maybe it could be _my_ island's best villager. (I say that because you've said Lolly's the best on your island...and possibly period, but I think Gabi's my island's choice.)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 12, 2020)

The rain stops. The clouds ripple in the clear sky.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 27, 2020)

The moon gleams on a night of swarming bats. The vampire hunter made his way on to the domain.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> The moon gleams on a night of swarming bats. The vampire hunter made his way on to the domain.
> 
> View attachment 329632



I really love your style! So creative! The colors and background look exceptional as well and the villagers are just so darn cute . I may check out your shop and commission some art in the future.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 28, 2020)

When the sun shines early.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 31, 2020)

~Happy Halloween!~ (Raymond's Japanese name is Jack.)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 1, 2020)

The eagle who calls upon the sun.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 5, 2020)

Halloween art made for the Woods


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 14, 2020)

(you know what the Friday the 13th candy reminds me of....)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 16, 2020)

The leaves fall, as the ground was coated in deep orange.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 18, 2020)

Halloween variants of my pfp and signature


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 4, 2020)

❄Happy Holidays! ❄


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 15, 2020)

vs. the Ultimate Santa (another stylistic attempt)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 15, 2020)

@Yanrimasart, your latest creation reminds me of an epic battle in an anime!


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 17, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> vs. the Ultimate Santa (another stylistic attempt)
> 
> View attachment 343457



Your art continues to amaze me every time I take a peek here! I think this may be my favorite next to the Rudy one you did for me.  

I will be back here hopefully sometime after the holidays if not sooner to commission another piece from you if i have enough tbt saved again . I seriously love your art style so much! 

I hope you have a great holiday and enjoy the tbt fair .


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 17, 2020)

part 2


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 26, 2020)

After Toy Day  (feat. Jingle Christmas doll)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 30, 2020)

Secret santa art for *Snowifer*! ☺


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 31, 2020)

Another Orion (but with fancier design!)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jan 1, 2021)

*Deck the Halls entries*

*Prompt 1**:*




*Prompt 2: *


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 5, 2021)

It's almost March 10! 




(drawn in FireAlpaca)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 12, 2021)

Have a Raymond (gijinka) 




(drawn in Clip Studio Paint)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 20, 2021)

Roses are red.....


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Lolly!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 5, 2021)

Lineless experiment 1 (feat. Etoile)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 5, 2021)

Lineless experiment 2


----------



## 0ni (Apr 5, 2021)

These are awesome, I love how intricate they are! The Celeste and Gullivarrr one is so nice, has a lot of energy to it


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 9, 2021)

The kingdom below violet skies.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 12, 2021)

Your art is really fantastic  whimsical, colorful and sophisticated~ I wish I could draw clothing as good as you do


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 25, 2021)

contributions to TBTWC team cheers! 
(character in top drawing is Yukari Yakumo from Touhou Project)


----------



## jadetine (May 25, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> contributions to TBTWC team cheers!
> (character in top drawing is Yukari Yakumo from Touhou Project)
> 
> View attachment 377623
> ...


I totally missed the Waluigi, so I'm glad you posted this! SO COOL! *_*


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 31, 2021)

new OC. full info on Toyhou.se!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 31, 2021)

I love this! The profile for him is so well thought out and really interesting! I knew you were a seriously super creative artist but had no idea about your writing ideas (even though I could tell there was some sort of story going on in some of your pieces like Raymond versus Marshal and maybe even Lolly). Thanks for sharing more of your creativity with us! You’re so amazing! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 1, 2021)

stylized mono-color attempt (feat. Agent 3)

(I was inspired by mid-century print illustrations)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 5, 2021)

The letter for a faraway friend


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 11, 2021)

more Leo! (also without hat!)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 30, 2021)

Here's Leo preparing the fight against night monsters


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 30, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> Here's Leo preparing the fight against night monsters
> View attachment 387878



oh wow! This looks fantastic! It looks like something you’d find in a comic book! The character and background look so amazing!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 10, 2021)

The moon shines a gleam of hope.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 21, 2021)

A drawing of Knox the cranky villager, his design is amazing! ☺




edit- made minor changes to center stained glass


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Here's my "Tales of our Travels" postcard entry! ☺


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 27, 2021)

It's been a while. Here's Leo with his other outfit! ☺
(also experimenting a bit of lighting/shading and slightly colored lineart)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 15, 2021)

Kapp'n has returned, here's a celebration drawing!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 15, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> Kapp'n has returned, here's a celebration drawing!
> 
> View attachment 403938



So cute and such a nice warm vibe!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 14, 2021)

quick mono-color drawing of human Raymond!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 17, 2021)

A drawing of Ione because I love her design!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 30, 2021)

have a Lottie doodle!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 19, 2021)

here's Leo's alternate outfits.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 20, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> here's Leo's alternate outfits.
> View attachment 420393


Aaah, your drawing of Ione is amazing! Her dress is incredible!  I also really love Leo’s winter outfit with the scarf!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 24, 2021)

I Played Shin Megami Tensei V.
so I decided to draw one of my absolute favorites for a Christmas drawing!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 28, 2021)

Another Jack Frost drawing but it's lineless! ☺


----------



## Yanrima~ (Feb 15, 2022)

happy (late) Valentines Day 
Here's another drawing of Leo in casual outfit!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 5, 2022)

Here's my TBT Valentines' Day art contest Digital art entry!


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yanrimasart said:


> View attachment 276093
> Here's Sherb!





Yanrimasart said:


> Orion (my 2nd New Horizons resident character) with Sherb!
> 
> View attachment 318130


Sherb is so cute here aaaaaaa


Yanrimasart said:


> Wilbur enjoying his break playing games at night.
> 
> View attachment 321047


He's playing Kirby Super Star on the SNES XD


Yanrimasart said:


> The eagle who calls upon the sun.
> 
> View attachment 330985


OH MY GOD APOLLO I LOVE THIS


Yanrimasart said:


> (you know what the Friday the 13th candy reminds me of....)
> 
> View attachment 335226


*Insert Super Star Ultra Marx Soul scream here*


Yanrimasart said:


> It's almost March 10!
> 
> View attachment 359777
> (drawn in FireAlpaca)


NEW SUPER MARSHAL BROS WII


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 28, 2022)

Yanrima~ said:


> Here's my TBT Valentines' Day art contest Digital art entry!
> 
> 
> View attachment 432630



This is so precious!  

Jack Frost looks so amazing in your style!  

Leo looks fantastic! I love his expressions . Your outfits for him are really wonderful .

 I love how much personality is shown in all of your artwork and the clothes are always so adorable. Your art never ceases to impress me


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 29, 2022)

In a stained-glass hallway.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 5, 2022)

Have a lineless King Dedede!





Spoiler: Transparent version


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 17, 2022)

Here's the finished version of my "artist-sona" reference sheet! (will do a cleaner version like this for Leo, stay tuned!)





Spoiler: Handwriting transcript



* "weapons" (on top of tablet and pen reference drawing)
* Front side of the hair bow.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 18, 2022)

The forsaken king of thorns-*The Shrike King!*






Spoiler: Design Notes and description



-*Name:* ???
-*Danger level:* Strong
-*Status:* Undead

A Shrike king who was once a gentle king who loves his people and plants that surrounded the world. He detests destruction of forests and wars, he was beloved by the common folk because of his support of farming, gardening, and peace.

"_The common folks all deserve to witness the beauty in nature and a world without conflict, the kingdom ensures that no ordinary person or worker gets left behind_."
the king thought when ruling his kingdom.

The kingdom flourished and prospered until a tragedy happened. One of his brothers who was assigned as the leader of the kingdom's knights, betrayed him by defecting from the kingdom and declaring war, hoping to retrieve the remaining fortunes their father left.

"_WHY, why would my brother waste all of his time with those good-for-nothings and this whole 'peace' rubbish! No matter, I SHOULD be the king, NOT HIM!_"
his brother thought to himself before enacting war.
"_I shall snap you to the cruel reality of the world!"_

The treacherous brother proceeded to destroy the entire kingdom with his military might. Fire spread quickly in the kingdom and lives were taken. The Shrike King then marches forward, fighting all of the traitor knights until his last breath. He uses his remaining strength to protect and save the last surviving family, telling the family to escape. He soon died, along with his kingdom.

Years passed and the king rises once again as the plants surrounded the former kingdom. He has gained an ability to summon the plants' thorns in the process. And The Shrike King's heart hardened, will all the grudges, sorrow, and regrets he bears for his kingdom's fall. He now walks the earth, looking for his traitor brother for revenge.

-*Abilities*:
*Thorn Garden*
he drains the vitality of the target with his poisonous thorns leaving the target either weak or dead. A symbol of his love for the kingdom and his revenge.
*The eye of the Impaler*
He uses his spear to entrap targets within the field

*Design notes:*
-Shrikes in wildlife are known for impaling small prey so I decided to add vampiric concepts when creating this Shrike based character.
-I wanted to try drawing different body type for this certain character, so I settled for 'strong and intimidating' type for this character.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 19, 2022)

Yanrima~ said:


> The forsaken king of thorns-The Shrike King!
> View attachment 438165
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing—both the drawing and the writing!  I continue to be amazed by your creativity and talent, not to mention your knowledge. I saw the sketch you drew that you loosely based off the Moirai sisters and really loved your interpretation of that not to mention your character designs. I remember reading something about that mythology in the past so it excited me to read that it was one of the things you  based it on.


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 13, 2022)

Ta-da! the finished art of Leo! (I have to adjust the attack pose during the sketch phase multiple times...)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm back with stylized fanart of my favorite servant/s in F/GO. (James Moriarty my beloved!)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 30, 2022)

Have a drawing of Caster Artoria!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2022)

Some stylized rendition of my (usual) artist-sona! 





Spoiler: Bonus: without magic tablet


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

Your art is so so so pretty and clean!! I'm genuinely amazed, especially at the shrike king one - the longer I look at it, the better it gets, just wow


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your art is so so so pretty and clean!! I'm genuinely amazed, especially at the shrike king one - the longer I look at it, the better it gets, just wow


TYSM for your kind words, I'm pretty surprised you dropped by here! (your art's clean too!)


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 17, 2022)

Going back to Splatoon phase since Splatoon 3 was out.





Spoiler: Transparent version


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 22, 2022)

Just two Agent 4's. They're twins basically.
I couldn't think up names for both of them, but they're detectives.





Spoiler: About the twin agents



They're agents who work for the Detective club. Because of the piling of one job after another, they never paid attention to such concepts like "Turf War" or "Splatfest" let alone the concept of idols hosting the event. After reading a news article about Callie's whereabouts, they decided to head onto Octo Canyon, the rest is history (Splatoon 2's main campaign is kind of the same as the 1st one).

Despite being granted the title "Agent 4", they never considered themselves part of the new "Squidbeak Splatoon". After rescuing Callie, they left the group, going back to Detective club to go on the mission of preventing the confidential "Sunken Scrolls" to fall on the wrong hands. While carrying the Sunken Scroll, they will meet a familiar face of the new Squidbeak Splatoon, whether the fabled hero would be a friend or a foe to Agent 4 is entirely unknown.

*BONUS:* This isn't their first appearance, they appeared in my splatpost back then:


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 25, 2022)

Ta-da, A cleaner version of Leo's reference sheet!





Spoiler: Additional design notes and more info on Leo




The reason why his sleeves are cut is because when he first fought with the Shrike King, he had a hard time moving around with the long coat especially the sleeves. That's why he modified the coat to allow more arm mobility when sword fighting.
His sword was made of shattered mirror shards and prism fragments that contain a light-based magic material that can detect dark or nightmare presence and banish dark entities and monsters that primarily materializes in nightmares/darkness, sometimes eliminating them, never to revive or return. The sword's power will only activate or gather light energy when there's a full moon or natural daylight (sunny day). The sword will not be gathering energy from artificial lights or other reflected light and mirror materials.
Leo enjoys collecting antique badges, pins, brooches, and fountain pens. And his home is old-fashioned. Despite his old-fashioned appearance and home, he likes modern technology and sometimes enjoys video games. (especially video games with swords and heroes)
He enjoys reading books, history, fantasy, folktales...You name it!
He writes his journal entries in a storybook fashion. His descriptions about his surroundings seemed a bit skewed and a bit boastful at times, although in his writings and his thoughts, he clearly shows true passion of heroism and saving others.
He barely keeps secrets, in fact he had the inability to keep just one thing secret.
He never liked jewelry with the most precious stones (diamonds, rubies, etc.) as he felt what he described "The aura of greed" when he is near it or holds it.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm back with some Splatoon art!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 27, 2022)

Some few more Splatoon-related art:








Spoiler: Transparent version


----------



## Yanrima~ (Tuesday at 10:06 AM)

Here's a slight Practice in making lineless scenery (also mono-color experiment):



edit: fixed a few things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 10:13 AM)

sorry for absolutely destroying your notifications haha 
I need to check back here more often, I always really enjoy looking at your art! it reminds me a lot of my own bc both have like a cartoon/comic-book style element to them. definitely really great


----------



## Yanrima~ (Tuesday at 10:22 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sorry for absolutely destroying your notifications haha
> I need to check back here more often, I always really enjoy looking at your art! it reminds me a lot of my own bc both have like a cartoon/comic-book style element to them. definitely really great


Thank you! My biggest inspiration are old picture book illustrations, 50's cartoons and mid-century illustrations from the 60's.


----------

